# Ist IUI Scan Today!!



## KD.... (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I've been for my first IUI scan this morning and feeling a little down!   
I showed 7 follicles in my left ovary (12.7,12.6,12.4,11.7,9.5,8 & 7.2) and 5 in my right (13.5,12.3,11.5,9.7 & 6.4).  They told me there's alot, but the ones that are there are not big enough.
They hope some will stop growing and couple will grow to min of 17.  (Feel like I'm in catch 22 now!!!) 

I go in for another scan on Friday.  Can they really grow that quickly?

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Twinklie (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Kirstin,

I see we started ttc at the same time and also having our first treatment at the same time.  

Don't have much to say about this unfortunately, except that I hope your next scan shows some good developments!

Jenn


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Kirsten

They can grow quickly, on one of my cycles I went from 11, to 19mm in 2 days on this cycle I went from 16mm to 22mm in two days.

Good Luck

xx


----------



## KD.... (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Jen, hope all goes well for you too.

I've spent the past couple of hours reading every thread to see they anything about it.  
If I feel like this on my first scan, I think I'm in for a bumpy ride!

I just keep telling myself the first one is an experiment.  

My acupuncturist say's "you might as well be positive because if it doesn't work, no matter how much you think you may have prepared yourself for it, it's going hurt." 
It's been proven thinking positive helps, but IT'S REALLY HARD!!! 

When are you scheduled in for?


----------



## Twinklie (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm on my 2ww now, did the actual IUI on Monday. I only had one scan, and my follices were 17 and 15 mm last Wednesday. Because my lining was so thin they wanted to wait as long as possible, but I would be surprised if I didn't ovulate naturally before Monday. Still, I took my injection on Saturday night and who knows - gotta try to stay positive as you say!


----------



## KD.... (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Jen. 


Thanks for the advise Tanya, I feel a little better about it now.


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm currently on my 3ww (aagghhh yes as I ovulate early!) and my follies (lots) only started off small (can't remember the sizes as memory like a seive  ) on the Mon but by the Wed one (only one but better than none!) had grown to 16mm and they started treating me - they continued to treat up until the Sat and it was 20mm by then.

My sister also says the same as your acupuncturist   

Good luck


----------



## KD.... (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## KD.... (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi

Thought I would update you.  I had a scan this morning and got the go ahead to have IUI Monday.

Follicles grown, 3 potential good ones at 14.2, 14.7 and 16.9, they said they should all be above 17 by Monday.

Yippee -  

I've started a diary so I'll update on there in future. x x


----------

